# passengers to the US



## tgar (Jul 20, 2009)

Further to my post on the Helvetia, I have learned that when John died, two of his heirs went to Sioux City due to a lawsuit re his estate. Could I find them on passenger lists somewhere?

This would have probably have been after 1895, and the surnames of the heirs were Grezaud, Luc, Jeandet and Beauvirronois.

Any ideas where I should start looking?

tgar(?HUH)


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

I would take a look at the Ellis Island web site after you register for free you will be able to view the passenger list which shows who they were traveling with, where they were going, where they came from and what they did for a living, among other information. This list is from 1892-1924 for the port of New York only. 

http://www.ellisisland.org/

Joe


----------



## tgar (Jul 20, 2009)

surfaceblow said:


> I would take a look at the Ellis Island web site after you register for free you will be able to view the passenger list which shows who they were traveling with, where they were going, where they came from and what they did for a living, among other information. This list is from 1892-1924 for the port of New York only.
> 
> http://www.ellisisland.org/
> 
> Joe


Hi Joe, 
Thanks for the info on this site - I didn't know about it at all and it's really good. However, unfortunately, the people I'm looking for don't seem to be there. Good for future reference though, even if it doesn't solve that problem.
tgar


----------



## tgar (Jul 20, 2009)

tgar said:


> Further to my post on the Helvetia, I have learned that when John died, two of his heirs went to Sioux City due to a lawsuit re his estate. Could I find them on passenger lists somewhere?
> 
> This would have probably have been after 1895, and the surnames of the heirs were Grezaud, Luc, Jeandet and Beauvirronois.
> 
> ...


I have been able to narrow it down a bit: the heirs were in Sioux City in December 1897, according to a newspaper article...
tgar


----------



## tgar (Jul 20, 2009)

*Update*

According to an elderly cousin, it seems that Charles Luc was the one who went to Sioux City, along with his brother (who may have been called Pierre - not sure of that)
Charles was an officer in the French navy, so maybe he went over on one of their ships?
tgar


----------

